# 50 shocking facts about diet & exercise



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

This is on after WSM

Wonder what we could all learn? :lol:


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Im gonna watch it. Should be abit of a contrast to wsm lol


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Bet they wouldnt approve of people eating 8000 cals and pressing 200kgs over their heads lol


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

i have it recording ... im sure it wil be along the lines of the "the truth about sports supplements" programme that was on a few weeks back :: rubbish!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Saw that advertised, not going to watch it due to the darts being on, hopefully you guys can summarise any interesting points


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Zola said:


> Saw that advertised, not going to watch it due to the darts being on, hopefully you guys can summarise any interesting points


I can predict the summary for you....... sh1te lol. Still gonna watch it though :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

bunch of cynics arent ya!

its on channel 5!

they are famed for their serious, accurate and informative tv reporting/programme choice.

im sure all 50 facts will be life changing!


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

How many eggs can or can't we eat now then ?????


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

i just heard "uncontrolled anal oil leakage..."

im hooked!


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Bet they say drinking lots of waters bad for you..... bet ya lol!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Can see it all being bullshi.t :/


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank god I've given up bread or I deffo would have a stroke lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bread is bad mmmmkay?


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Joggers nipple....... is that like prostitutes gash..........


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't think I will be eating anything by the end of this :lol:


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

****e in your coffee cup lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Just more fat acceptance


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cant wait till they get to supplements!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

MNR said:


> Thank god I've given up bread or I deffo would have a stroke lol


Your coffee is out the window now as well.

Programs like this are f*ll of sh*t. They'd have you wrapped in clingfilm and staying in bed all day.

"If you don't observe proper toilet hygiene you could be spreading your fecal matter around".

Like there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

usual bullsh1t i expect. Everything you eat could give you cancer


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> Your coffee is out the window now as well.
> 
> Programs like this are f*ll of sh*t. They'd have you wrapped in clingfilm and staying in bed all day.
> 
> ...


Yes but I won't have joggers nipple ............. What's jogging?


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Thought the idea would be to encourage the obese to train and get fit not give them more excuses to get huge and claim disability.

Oh and 12 bananas a day will make you radioactive!!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

paying for water is a rip off????? no way!!!! id of never known that!!!!

ffs


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Number 1 will be deadlifts...

"This exercise is the most dangerous, a report from 1802 showed someone died while doing it; hence the name" lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Probably be rubbish but still got it on planner


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

The gym will wreck your back and you should lay in bed and get fat!..

minus the bread and coffee of course!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Massages = death

Better cancel the Thai I booked for tomorrow


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

F*cking bastards!! Slagging down massaging now and I've got one booked for Friday.

Fatal. F8cking fatal. And if it doesn't kill you it can paralyse you.

The second the massage therapist knocks on my door, I'm opening it and then punching him out. The murdering bastard.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

"Missing breakfast makes you fat".

Absolute bro-science bullsh*t and then goes on to saying that having a fry up is great.

Where do they get this crap from?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I've managed half the program, don't think I'll be able to get through the second half, twisted/exexaggerated b.s.. ..


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ah thats a good one, trainers are bad for running and bare foot running is how you should run.

Because thats how all the athletes have won gold medals for the last century isnt it. :lol:

So the country is in an obese epedemic, so the key now is to.

1. drink alcohol cos its good for you.

2. stay away from any excersize cos it leads to injury.

3. eat a fried breakfast every morning.


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

I better start drinking now


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like sensationalist bull**** to get ratings.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

This thread is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Maza1987 (Oct 15, 2012)

Made a point in missing this programme because I know I will get mad watching it. :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

So who's gonna go out and buy 12 bananas lol


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Yaaaay!!! Rectal prolapses from squatting complete with (edited) photo.

And I'm eating a pizza. Bastard Channel 5.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> Yaaaay!!! Rectal prolapses from squatting complete with (edited) photo.
> 
> And I'm eating a pizza. Bastard Channel 5.


I was rather disappointed at not being able to see the picture tbh..


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I did see a gif once of a guy ****ting his insides out doing a heavy squat


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> I was rather disappointed at not being able to see the picture tbh..


Yeah. Channel 5 masturbation material isn't like what it used to be.


----------



## Wisk (Mar 7, 2012)

So they start off the program saying you don't need to bother too much about buying vitamins due to getting what you need from a balanced diet then 10 mins later they are saying 5 a day is bull sh because of the declining quality of fruit & veg since the 70s meaning we would need 50 a day lol ok whatever. I'll stick to my animal pak thanks!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Quite shocking!!!

We have to eat 30 x the amount of tomatoes and vegetables to get the same amount of nutrients from the same veggies back in 1930s!!! WTF

Thats ridiculous! Supermarkets are definately bast4rds!

Underdosed Gear, Chicken full of water, vegetables with **** mineral and vit content!

DAMN BODYBUILDING IS GETTING TOUGH!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

had to turn over before I uncontrollably kicked the living fcuk out my telly.

ill researched and downright laziness from whoever produced this pish.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

what a load of bullsh1t 90% of this is!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

DoubleXL- said:


> what a load of bullsh1t 99.9% of this is!


fixed that for you


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

this is an interesting programme! everything is going to kill me!! is breathing air dangerous?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

andysutils said:


> ah thats a good one, trainers are bad for running and bare foot running is how you should run.
> 
> Because thats how all the athletes have won gold medals for the last century isnt it. :lol:


one point i do agree on that is the barefoot part. barefoot running and training barefoot is naturally better for the foot and trainers can weaken parts of the foot as they "over support' and prevent natural movement.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I've tivo'd this and not seen it yet, but if the comments about the content in this thread are what's being said it sounds like a crime against science... but then to be fair that would only put it as equal to most media reporting on health issues.

Looking forward to seeing it now actually, I do enjoy a good bit of science fiction


----------



## mipike (Aug 12, 2012)

I liked the bit about clen being the 2nd worse fat burner you can buy... the only short snippet of information they provided was

"It's used to treat asthmatic horses"

I'd see that as if it helps big horses it must cure little humans


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

dear god see the skinny old blonde 'fitness guru' ha ha im not takin advice off her if ill end up lukin like that


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

JSTEVO said:


> Thought the idea would be to encourage the obese to train and get fit not give them more excuses to get huge and claim disability.
> 
> Oh and 12 bananas a day will make you radioactive!!!!


i want to be radioactive


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bananas = superpowers?!?!?!


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Danni Levy the fitness trainer was on, mrs little ugly fcker, the face of LA Muscle who has just contradicted everything she has said on the active channel lol.

Secondly they mentioned two fat burners Ive never heard of, didnt mention orlistat or sibut.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Surely the most shocking factor is people still watch channel 5

MIND - BLOWN


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Surely the most shocking factor is people still watch channel 5
> 
> MIND - BLOWN


its not the same since they stopped showing red shoe diaries is it


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> quick google has told me that series came out when I was born, on your own there matey im sorry lol :lol:


im only 27 u cheeky [email protected]@rd!! i must of watched the re-runs


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

pooky said:


> im only 27 u cheeky [email protected]@rd!! i must of watched the re-runs


hahaha


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

what a load of rubbish that was


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Gman81 said:


> Joggers nipple....... is that like prostitutes gash..........


Rubbed nipples hurt! I had to wear plasters over my nipples before the club changed for tight fit rugby jerseys :laugh:


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

wer can i watch it? mg:


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Gotista said:


> wer can i watch it? mg:


lol dont bother it was sh1t ... there were 2 interresting facts and i cant even remember what they were


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

so according to the show:

- any exercise other than 3 minutes of HIIT a week is bad

- bananas will turn you into a nuclear weapon

- massages will kill you

- dont buy vit supps as its in your diet

- but foods dont contain much vits anymore, u wot??

- best bet is to sit on couch and eat junk - but make sure its not low fat - it will kill you :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

What a load of rubbish all our food has bugs in it. Bread can kill you.

I turned it off after hearing all that .


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

I was annoyed with myself for not recording it but after reading the above reviews I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought the programme was quite amusing but I'm still not sure whether it was meant to be tongue in cheek or not.

It was like it was loosely based on stuff we already know, but hyped up for sensationalist effect.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

I liked the part where it says breakfast makes you thin.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Problem with it was, most of it was toss, some of it was true, but they gave the wrong reasons, and a couple of bits were accurate.

So....as already mentioned, I shouldn't take vits, as they're useless, but there are none in my food, I shouldn't lift weights as I'll have a prolapse and I'll never get a six pack anyway, and there might be a mouse hair in my food. Err...some of it was scaremongering and some was downright outdated rubbish.

Bits that were true, as far as I can tell - sugar is bad for you, margarine isn't even food, anything listed as 'diet' or 'healthy' looks like a chemical experiment and is a non food, running in cushioned 'running' shoes will kill your joints and lycra is not a good look. And PTs aren't paid much, if they're employed by a gym. Supermarkets sell pretty veg not nutritious veg and er..that's about it. Oh, and crash diets don't work.

All things I already knew, and in much more detail.

Scary thing is, the average person will believe half of this.....who's going to be first to get their family members asking about prolapses? :lol:


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Strain yourself while squatting and you'll have a prolapse!

Also comparing an Olympic level max effort snatch injury to an everyday gym injury from showing off :lol: How many guys do you know in your gym who have snapped their arm trying to snatch? 10, 5, 3? I can't think of one

They also showed a video of a powerlifter dropping the bar whilst bench pressing. Poor move by Channel 5 - this particular video, the guy died.

edit: Want to know something? I did 10 reps with my pelvic muscle whilst writing this post :laugh:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> one point i do agree on that is the barefoot part. barefoot running and training barefoot is naturally better for the foot and trainers can weaken parts of the foot as they "over support' and prevent natural movement.


i agree they can mate, if only it was like that in the real world though, the same as if we could all still eat natural organic grown food and kill our own animals to eat.

Another thing i agreed with the program to be fair is how BS vitamin c is for preventing a cold or curing one.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ill sum it up for you.

Lift weights.However use muscular strength, not momentum, or external forces.

Dont run long distances.Walk a lot.You dont need "cardio"

Eat natural organic food, that is not devoid of nutrients.

Avoid any unnatural food.Fat is good for you.

A calorie restricted diet, will likely make you live longer.Diets dont work, for long term fat loss.

So basically mimic how we are DESIGNED to live, as our forefathers did 100,000 years ago.

Which brings me to my favourite quote of last year " The problem is that we are Fred Flintstone, living in the age of George Jetson"

(you younger ones might have to google that)However the analogy perfectly sums up Western Society.

Next time you go to the gym check out this bizzare behaviour.Watch everyone in the car park trying to find a space CLOSE to the entrance.Then watch them use the running machines!!!


----------

